# X11 ohne Grafikkarte

## papahuhn

Hallo zusammen,

mein Rechner bootet tadellos ohne Grafikkarte, so dass ich ihn per ssh fernwarten kann. Allerdings würde ich dort auch noch gerne X11 laufen lassen, um ihn auch per VNC fernzusteuern. Leider weiss ich nicht, was ich in der Konfigurationsdatei unter Screen und Device angeben soll.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------

## dakjo

Darf ich fragen, was das fuer einen Sinn hat?

----------

## papahuhn

Angenommen, ich will den Rechner in den Kühlschrank stellen, möchte aber noch Platz für meinen Joghurt haben, so dass ein Monitor keinen Platz darin hat. Dann wärs aber Verschwendung die Grafikkarte ungenutzt drinzulassen. Unabhängig von Fragen nach dem Sinn eines PCs in einem Kühlschrank möchte ich halt gerne wissen, wie ich X ohne eine Grafikkarte gestartet bekomme.

Danke

----------

## Deever

Sorry, aber was soll das überhaupt sein, ein X-Server ohne Grafikkarte? Wenn der Rechner im Kühlschrank halt keine Grafikkarte mehr hat, benutz halt die auf einem anderen PC.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## moe

Wollt ihr stänkern, oder habt ihr die Frage nicht verstanden?

@papahuhn, muss es zwingend VNC sein? Ssh selbst bietet auch eine X-Weiterleitung, so dass du ohne dass ein X-Server auf dem Rechner läuft, grafische Anwendungen dort starten, und die Ausgabe zu deinem lokalen X-Server umleiten kannst.

Ansonsten gäbe es noch Xvnc, was afaik selbst bei "Anruf" einen X-Server startet, oder wenn du es ganz hart willst LTSP..

Sag doch mal was du genau machen willst, und ob es wirklich ein ganzer XServer sein muss, oder ob einzelne Anwendungen reichen..

HTH Maurice

P.S. Reicht es eigentlich, wenn du den im Kühlschrank passiv kühlst?  :Smile: 

----------

## papahuhn

Hallo moe, eigentlich ist nichts zwingend, weil es keine dringende Angelegenheit ist.

Auf meinem Desktop-Rechner läuft sshd und X mit dem VNC-Modul, so dass ich übers Internet auf meinen laufenden Desktop zugreifen kann. Nun musste ich kurzzeitig die Grafikkarte ausbauen, wollte aber dennoch die Möglichkeit behalten übers Netz darauf zuzugreifen. SSH war wie erwartet kein Problem, aber X ließ sich nicht mehr starten. Deshalb habe ich gedacht, es gäbe vielleicht irgendeine Option in der X11-Konfiguration, so dass man auf eine Grafikkarte verzichten kann.

Die ist längst wieder eingebaut, aber an einer Lösung wäre ich immer noch interessiert. Zuletzt habe ich ein wenig mit Xvfb gespielt, da die Karte aber wieder drin ist, sind vernünftige Tests schwierig.

Edit: Der Rechner wird übrigens nicht im Kühlschrank laufen. Ich hab das nur geschrieben, weil man es manchmal den Leuten überlassen sollte, was Sinn macht und was nicht.

----------

## andix

Ich glaube es ist durchaus sinnvoll X ohne Graphikkarte laufen zu lassen, und dafür gibt es Xvfb

```
XVFB(1)                                                                XVFB(1)

NAME

       Xvfb - virtual framebuffer X server for X Version 11

SYNOPSIS

       Xvfb [ option ] ...

DESCRIPTION

       Xvfb  is  an X server that can run on machines with no display hardware

       and no physical input devices.  It emulates a  dumb  framebuffer  using

       virtual memory.

       The  primary use of this server was intended to be server testing.  The

       mfb or cfb code for any depth can be exercised with this server without

       the  need  for  real  hardware that supports the desired depths.  The X

       community has found many other novel uses for Xvfb,  including  testing

       clients  against  unusual depths and screen configurations, doing batch

       processing with Xvfb as a background rendering engine, load testing, as

       an  aid  to  porting  the  X server to a new platform, and providing an

       unobtrusive way to run applications that don't really need an X  server

       but insist on having one anyway.

```

Die Frage ist aber ob du es hinbekommst, dass Xvfb mit vnc zusammenarbeitet.

----------

## mrsteven

Du kannst auch ganz normal X durch ssh tunneln. Das bedeutet, auf dem grafikkartenlosen Rechner muss kein X laufen, du brauchst aber die Bibliotheken von X. Schau mal hier:  :Arrow:  http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html

----------

## moe

Das mit dem Kühlschrank hab ich auch so verstanden, und finds lustig..

Das mit ssh und Bildweiterleitung habe ich ja schon erwähnt, kommt das nicht in Frage, gehts nicht?

Und was ist mit XVFB, die manpage sieht doch gut aus, was klappt denn da nicht und warum sollte die wieder eingebaute Grafikkarte beim Testen von XVFB stören?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Anarcho

Soweit ich weiss sollte bei installiertem (tight-) vnc ein aufruf von vncserver einen Xserver starten der ohne Hardware auskommt. Dieser belegt auch kein Virtuelles Terminal, zumindest konnte ich hier keins finden.

----------

## brot

da freenx seinen eigenen server verwendet, sollte dass doch die einfachste lösung sein. Geht auch viel flotter als VNC... *kopfeinzieh*

----------

